# Obsessed with putting things in little glass globes!



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I think l'm a bit obsessed!


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Such beauty in the lowly dandelion seeds.


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

What a great obsession!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Jalsh said:


> Such beauty in the lowly dandelion seeds.


I know! ... aren't they beautiful!


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

OK, now how can I get you to make these, especially the earrings, and offer them for sale?


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

What an exquisite obsession. Beautifully done. .... Jen


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Just beautiful. Very creative.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful. ????


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Do the wishies hold up..or break down in the globe?


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

maureenb said:


> Do the wishies hold up..or break down in the globe?


I think they become eternal.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> OK, now how can I get you to make these, especially the earrings, and offer them for sale?


This pair actually got sold about 20 minutes after l posted the picture on my lnstagram account! l will be making more though, to put in my Etsy shop. .... Now, - to press more flowers!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Nicely done. :sm24:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Those are lovely!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

You are definitely making some beautiful items :sm24:


----------



## Slidell411 (Sep 29, 2013)

Love your "work". What is your etsy account name?


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Oh, I think I'll be obsessed with those as well. How beautiful! You just keep coming up with more beautiful things! We enjoy them all so please don't stop.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Slidell411 said:


> Love your "work". What is your etsy account name?


Links to both the sites l use (Etsy & a new one called Artyah) are underneath every post of mine, in my profile 
(look below) vvvvv Thanks!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

So beautiful,I showed my neighbors daughter how it tell the time, by blowing the dandelion seed head,


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

You are very artistic.


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

We like your obsession, you make such beautiful jewellery! Always so delicate and showcasing natural beauty. Gorgeous... and you stage your photographs so well. A true artist!


----------



## kathyatthebeach (May 26, 2014)

Is your wishes necklace for sale on your site? I went there and couldn't find it. When a little girl, my daughter, now an independent illustrator, loved dandelions. Would like to purchase this necklace for her as a memory.


----------



## gill2009 (Dec 14, 2012)

So very beautiful :sm02:


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

All of them are nice..I like the Fairy one the best...


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

stunning


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

I would like to visit your etsy site.


----------



## crimpycritters (Nov 30, 2011)

Where do you get your glass globes? I have gotten different shapes at Pat Catan


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

And a wonderful obsession it is. I love the dandelion seeds. They look like they could just float away. Are you going to make more of them?


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Love them all. What patience you must have to work with such tiny objects!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

But oh so pretty!


----------



## jestsat (Aug 20, 2011)

I purchased lovely teapot earrings and a necklace which I wear constantly. The earrings were larger than what is comfortable for me to wear so I added them to the necklace one on either side of the larger teapot. I frequently get asked where I got them. I have had no problem getting into the Etsy site and use Etsy for other purchases from other vendors. You ship promptly, send notice when things are shipped, and are kind to answer questions. You tried to help successfully when I wanted something special and the stones in the necklace and earrings are a perfect match. You truly have a wonderful eye! 

When I try the Artyah site, it says it doesn't exist. I am in the US. Is it just me or do others have the same problem?


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

kathyatthebeach said:


> Is your wishes necklace for sale on your site? I went there and couldn't find it. When a little girl, my daughter, now an independent illustrator, loved dandelions. Would like to purchase this necklace for her as a memory.


I have that one listed on Artyah ... a new craft site l'm trying out, Artyah listings are in USD. Paypal. .... and Etsy listings are in euros, but you can pay by credit/debit card/or paypal.
Here is the listing on Artyah. http://www.artyah.com/Listing/Details/2312365
Hilary x
PS just listed it on Etsy ... http://www.etsy.com/ie/listing/399584283/dandelion-wish-in-glass-ball-necklace


----------



## kathyatthebeach (May 26, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply. Went to the artyah.com site and tried to purchase but it says I have to register? Sent them a message asking if I could just purchase something and not register. I don't want to register because I'm not selling anything.


----------



## Brawny (Feb 2, 2014)

How cute is this. You keep right on doing this. They are darling.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

If I can find a source for the glass containers in the US, I am going to make a bunch too. They are absolutely lovely.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

kathyatthebeach said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Went to the artyah.com site and tried to purchase but it says I have to register? Sent them a message asking if I could just purchase something and not register. I don't want to register because I'm not selling anything.


I've just put it on Etsy but l'm afraid you'll have to register on there too, & most craft sites to buy anything. See listing link for Etsy, above ^^^ (you have to register on Artyah, for buying- if you have trouble, PM me... Hilary x)


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

dragonswing said:


> If I can find a source for the glass containers in the US, I am going to make a bunch too. They are absolutely lovely.


Search for ''glass globes'' in supplies section on Etsy. They have loads!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

jestsat said:


> I purchased lovely teapot earrings and a necklace which I wear constantly. The earrings were larger than what is comfortable for me to wear so I added them to the necklace one on either side of the larger teapot. I frequently get asked where I got them. I have had no problem getting into the Etsy site and use Etsy for other purchases from other vendors. You ship promptly, send notice when things are shipped, and are kind to answer questions. You tried to help successfully when I wanted something special and the stones in the necklace and earrings are a perfect match. You truly have a wonderful eye!
> 
> When I try the Artyah site, it says it doesn't exist. I am in the US. Is it just me or do others have the same problem?


Thanks jestsat! - try the link to Artyah, that l've just posted on this thread... (above). It's based in California.


----------



## moe161 (May 26, 2015)

I think they are just so lovely!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Beautiful , but so delicate.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

But, what a good obsession! I love the dandelion.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Lovely, lovely, lovely.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful obsession ! I love the one with the little red mushroom! Well done!


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I love them all. Such art work. The dandelion seeds almost look like a bunch of dragon flies.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Babalou said:


> And a wonderful obsession it is. I love the dandelion seeds. They look like they could just float away. Are you going to make more of them?


With the amazing response l'm getting here, .... YES!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

bethshangirl said:


> I think l'm a bit obsessed!


I like all of them but, especially the dandelion seeds! Beautiful!


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

They're lovely and you're taking them out of circulation!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Beautiful jewelry!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

gginastoria said:


> They're lovely and you're taking them out of circulation!


There are millions here on the Wild atlantic way! and l'm preserving them, and saving them from getting lost out at sea...


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

bethshangirl said:


> There are millions here on the Wild atlantic way! and l'm preserving them, and saving them from getting lost out at sea...


I meant to say your jewelry was lovely and - in a small way - you were taking the beastly seeds out of circulation! When I cared about my waistline I would bend with straightened legs and dig the cursed weeds out with a paring knife. I no longer have a lawn and my waistline is out of control!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

gginastoria said:


> I meant to say your jewelry was lovely and - in a small way - you were taking the beastly seeds out of circulation! When I cared about my waistline I would bend with straightened legs and dig the cursed weeds out with a paring knife. I no longer have a lawn and my waistline is out of control!


Haha! and l thought you were worried about the poor dandelion seeds being wiped out ! - no shortage of baby dandies here either! ... and they are so beautiful! - ( in a glass bottle)


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous, can fully understand why you are obsessed


----------



## GloryP (Oct 24, 2014)

SUPER CUTE!!!!!!!


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

So beautiful, I love your work. I bet forget-me-nots would look nice in a globe.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

That is so pretty.


----------



## Jean williams (Nov 11, 2014)

The glass globes I ordered from you were beautiful. I love them and my daughters and granddaughter love theirs.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

bethshangirl said:


> Haha! and l thought you were worried about the poor dandelion seeds being wiped out ! - no shortage of baby dandies here either! ... and they are so beautiful! - ( in a glass bottle)


The seeds truly are beautiful and the golden flowers in seed have a mystical beauty. The flowers are similar to some varieties of marigolds. Their young leaves make for good food, too. Hillary, your artistic way of displaying the seeds is magical.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Don't stop..... these are wonderful!


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Jlee2dogs (Apr 24, 2013)

These are lovely. Great obsession to have!


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

I like your hobby! Something different that you don't see around. :sm09:


----------



## Mamainastitch (Feb 12, 2015)

That mushroom! Love it.


----------

